
Yale Climate Opinion Maps - garner
https://climatecommunication.yale.edu/visualizations-data/ycom-us/
======
nabla9
Select "Global warming is mostly caused by human activities" if you want to
see disagreement.

------
djsumdog
This is a really amazing visualization; very encouraging to see.

